# My Geeky Mirror is Pretty Cool



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

I just got back from my trip to Yellowstone. The road conditions there are pretty bad and the RV traffic is notorious for killing folks, so I decided I wanted some sort of mirror for the trip. I didn't want to wear a helmet mirror, so I tried the Italian road bike mirror that I learned about on this forum. It works great, and for the most part, it's fairly inconspicuous. I think Im going to keep it! But then again Im a proud Fred, so any mirror is pretty cool to me.


----------



## eto (Aug 22, 2005)

Mind if I ask where you got your mirror from?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ebay. It's called the Italian Road Bike mirror. I can't remember the name of the guy who sells it however.


----------



## eto (Aug 22, 2005)

Great, thanks!


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

Where all did you ride? I'd recognize the Soda Butte anywhere as my family has a cabin in Silver Gate. If you've got the pics, you should do a ride report. 

My parents were just up there the last couple weeks. They said they ran into a few guys who had just ridden the from Tower to Cooke City. Some of the best riding in the country in those parts. It's a shame that the north side of Beartooth Pass is closed this year and I guess Dunraven is just opening for the first time in a couple years.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, that's kinda cool...I think I might pick one up myself. Thanks.

They are $23 on ebay.


----------



## steveroberts13 (Nov 14, 2004)

*mirror*



Bryan said:


> I just got back from my trip to Yellowstone. The road conditions there are pretty bad and the RV traffic is notorious for killing folks, so I decided I wanted some sort of mirror for the trip. I didn't want to wear a helmet mirror, so I tried the Italian road bike mirror that I learned about on this forum. It works great, and for the most part, it's fairly inconspicuous. I think Im going to keep it! But then again Im a proud Fred, so any mirror is pretty cool to me.


how clear is the image at a distance required for safe crossing of lanes?? does it just fit on bar ends with tape to hold it on?

thanks


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*What about vibration?*

I've never tried a bar-end mirror, mainly because I've read several comments that say they vibrate too much to provide a very clear image. It sounds like you didn't find this to be a problem ...???


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*vibration*

I've used a bar-end mirror (Third Eye) for years and haven't noticed a vibration problem. The mirror does tend to get out of adjustment, however, when riding on rough pavement. I consider a mirror essential for safety, although most roadies seem shun them presumably for style reasons. The Italian mirror seems like a nice option for us nerds and freds. I also like the little blinky-lights that fit in bar ends, although I haven't tried them.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

There's little to no vibration in the mirror. As you can probably tell from the photo, the image is very clear. I never crossed the street or changed lanes based solely on what I saw on the mirror. The roads were very narrow with no shoulder, so I would listen, check mirror, if nothing was there then I would confirm with a look. This prevented me from swinging out into the narrow road. When car were way back, they didn't appear as clearly, but I could see them in the mirror before I could hear them. 

Gray, 

I did a ride report in the commuting touring forum. 

West Yellowstone to Old Faithful 

Lamar Valley, N.E. Corner


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Bryan said:


> I just got back from my trip to Yellowstone. The road conditions there are pretty bad and the RV traffic is notorious for killing folks, so I decided I wanted some sort of mirror for the trip. I didn't want to wear a helmet mirror, so I tried the Italian road bike mirror that I learned about on this forum. It works great, and for the most part, it's fairly inconspicuous. I think Im going to keep it! But then again Im a proud Fred, so any mirror is pretty cool to me.


Can you use it when i the drops? - TF


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*yes...*



TurboTurtle said:


> Can you use it when i the drops? - TF


I've used one of these mirrors on two different bikes, and I would never leave home without it. I think it looks fine...quit stealthy compared to other bar end mirrors. It doesn't affect handling, and the safety benefits are great (although, as someone else said, I would never do a lane change without looking back as well). 

You can use it in any hand position, although in some positions, you may have to move your head slightly to get the best view.
________
PlayfullJ


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Can you use it when i the drops? - TF


I can see equally well in the drops, on the hoods and on top of the bar. In fact, the only time I can't use the mirror is when Im riding with no hands. In that case Im sitting up too high. You don't have to adjust it after you install it and I never had an occasion where I bumped it out of adjustment. Well actually I take that back, I had one occasion when I was traveling downhill from Tower Falls. The roads were extremely crappy in this location and I hit a pothole (or whatever) that was so bad, it caused my handlebars to drop. It was readily obvious to me because the mirror was looking at the sky. So, I just readjusted the handlebars to their original position. The fact that I didn't ruin my front wheel with that bump also speaks highly for the Mavic Kysrium wheels.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Does it just slide over the tape?*

IS it taped itself? What keeps it snug?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

luvmybike said:


> IS it taped itself? What keeps it snug?


It fits like this...










And then you re-wrap your bartape over it.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Thanks for the great photo*

That was perfect, I like it. Is it only available on Ebay?


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Aspirevelotech is the name of the store on E-bay that I bought mine from. It is a little hard to get adjusted perfect, and objects tend to look farther back than they actually are, but if you want an inconspicuous mirror it is great. The only thing I don't like about it is, it isn't practical to switch it from one bike to another so you are tempted to buy more than one.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

stevee said:


> Aspirevelotech is the name of the store on E-bay that I bought mine from. It is a little hard to get adjusted perfect, and objects tend to look farther back than they actually are, but if you want an inconspicuous mirror it is great. The only thing I don't like about it is, it isn't practical to switch it from one bike to another so you are tempted to buy more than one.


Stevee, 

Assuming the bits you've added to your profile are refering to bands and lyrics, I see you have superb taste in music. Govt Mule is awesome, and Im certain you like the Allman Bros. From your signature line.."I'll give you my Vincent to ride.." isn't that Del Mccoury? Another awesome band!


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Bryan said:


> Stevee,
> 
> Assuming the bits you've added to your profile are refering to bands and lyrics, I see you have superb taste in music. Govt Mule is awesome, and Im certain you like the Allman Bros. From your signature line.."I'll give you my Vincent to ride.." isn't that Del Mccoury? Another awesome band!


'52 Vincent Black Lightning...Richard Thompson!!


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Called Sprintech in 'Bicycling' classifieds*

$29.99 from Pronet Inc. 1-800-279-3793. Theres a pic in every issue.


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

They're taping from the top of the bar to the bar ends...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

9-speed said:


> They're taping from the top of the bar to the bar ends...


Not really, the instructions are given as if your bar is already taped and you are adding the mirror. You unroll the tape a bit, install the mirror and then re-wrap that portion. I installed mine at the same time I re-taped my bars.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

feathers mcgraw said:


> '52 Vincent Black Lightning...Richard Thompson!!


Yep, same song, although I've never heard the Richard Thompson version. Im assuming that's the original?


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*riding in that area*



gray8110 said:


> Where all did you ride? I'd recognize the Soda Butte anywhere as my family has a cabin in Silver Gate. If you've got the pics, you should do a ride report.
> 
> My parents were just up there the last couple weeks. They said they ran into a few guys who had just ridden the from Tower to Cooke City. Some of the best riding in the country in those parts. It's a shame that the north side of Beartooth Pass is closed this year and I guess Dunraven is just opening for the first time in a couple years.


Just curious about road biking in the area. I'm early, but we just booked a trip to the Big Sky area for next summer. I was going to leave the road bike at home and rent a MTB. How's the road biking??


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*The Thompson is the original*



Bryan said:


> Yep, same song, although I've never heard the Richard Thompson version. Im assuming that's the original?


But Del and the boys do a great version.... Seen 'em many times.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Bryan said:


> Not really, the instructions are given as if your bar is already taped and you are adding the mirror. You unroll the tape a bit, install the mirror and then re-wrap that portion. I installed mine at the same time I re-taped my bars.


I believe the point was that on a standard wrap you can't undo and redo that end. The end wrap is under the next one. It would have to be one that was started from the stem end. - TF


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Bryan said:


> Yep, same song, although I've never heard the Richard Thompson version. Im assuming that's the original?


What???? I haven't heard the cover, but the original is amazing. The most incredible acoustic work.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*You're No Geek!*



Bryan said:


> I didn't want to wear a helmet mirror... But then again Im a proud Fred, so any mirror is pretty cool to me.


Sorry my friend; You cannot join the illustrious ranks of geeks or Phreds until you proudly sport that mirror on your helmet where it belongs. Also, that frame looked suspiciously non-ferrous... no Phredliness there, I'm afraid.

Don't give up. With hard work and an old Bell Biker helmet, you may join our ranks yet.

- FBB
Captain, Team Phred


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*The ultimate geek in my area (me)*

has a helmet mirror and the bar ender. I just have not decided which one I like better. As for the bar ender, I too have found no problem with vibration but the image is closer than actual perception. Now with daytime drive lights on, you pick up an image fairly easily then listen for close proximity. What I found myself doing is spying the image in the bar ender and then switching vision to the helmet mounted. I know, not that necessary to know more about your back side traffic. But I still like the helmet mount better, clearer image. In fact this weekend while out on a ride, a group of motorcycles were coming up behind me. I spied one rider that seemed to be fairly close to the edge line, my radar went off right away and i began preparing my self for a defensive action. I honestly thought he would try and stiff arm me or something stupid, so I kept him in my RVM sight. I was prepared for the big swerve, that had me hoping he would miss and crash out if that was what he had in mind. Sure enough he did something stupid. He pulled in his clutch and revved the engine hard which was a bullet bike with an after market loud exhaust right as he is passing me. Naturally i flinched and swerved.

As far as multiple bikes for one mirror, i have mine mounted to the my bar with a wide velcro strip. The back side of the mirror fits snugly over your bar end plug and sort of pivots until you have the adjustment correct and then i cinch it down with the velcro. Not overly clean looking but it works. There are 4 tails attached to the rubber housing of the mirror that hold the mirror in place


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

PaulCL said:


> Just curious about road biking in the area. I'm early, but we just booked a trip to the Big Sky area for next summer. I was going to leave the road bike at home and rent a MTB. How's the road biking??


Around Big Sky specifically, I'm not aware of much in the way of road riding. The Gallatin Highway which runs from Bozeman to West Yellowstone is gorgeous, but there isn't much in the way of side roads except around the ski area. The Mountain Biking is supposed to be phenomenal.

If you're going to be making side trips, Beartooth Pass is one of the 2 or 3 most spectacular stretches of road in the US.. It should be reopened by next year - there were some landslides on the north side of the pass during spring runoff this year. Near there, the Clarks Fork valley (Cheif Joseph Highway) and Dead Indian Pass are great. The northeast section of the park is also quite nice and is the least busy section of road in the park. Lots of riding to be had.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Bryan said:


> Stevee,
> 
> Assuming the bits you've added to your profile are refering to bands and lyrics, I see you have superb taste in music. Govt Mule is awesome, and Im certain you like the Allman Bros. From your signature line.."I'll give you my Vincent to ride.." isn't that Del Mccoury? Another awesome band!


Thanks! Music is a real passion of mine as I'm sure it is with almost everyone; since it is the true universal language. My musical interests are varied and I try to play the guitar. Those bits also have relevance to my life. I'm a motorcyclist who started riding in 62, and a retired federal employee. I love watching and listening to Warren and others hammer out electric blues. I'd suggest catching the Tribute to Muddy Waters on HD TV. Richard Thompson wrote the song "1952 Vincent Black Lightning and his performance is awesome. Del McCoury Band does a bluegrass version that has been adopted as their signature song, and it is great also. I must confess that I have not brought myself to put my mirror under my bar tape. My bar tape is black and so is the electical tape securing it. I don't like the feel of plastic tape when in the drops, but I'm still playing with fit on my bike; slowly making minor changes. I have a Bell Ghisallo helmet, but when I really want to act my age I put on my gray Vigor with visor and attached mirror, get on my Coast King 3 and cruise the MUT's.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



gray8110 said:


> Around Big Sky specifically, I'm not aware of much in the way of road riding. The Gallatin Highway which runs from Bozeman to West Yellowstone is gorgeous, but there isn't much in the way of side roads except around the ski area. The Mountain Biking is supposed to be phenomenal.
> 
> If you're going to be making side trips, Beartooth Pass is one of the 2 or 3 most spectacular stretches of road in the US.. It should be reopened by next year - there were some landslides on the north side of the pass during spring runoff this year. Near there, the Clarks Fork valley (Cheif Joseph Highway) and Dead Indian Pass are great. The northeast section of the park is also quite nice and is the least busy section of road in the park. Lots of riding to be had.


To make my life easier, my wife happier, I think I will stick with the MTB rental. That way, I can bring along a couple of the kids with me and get muddy.

Thanks.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

PaulCL said:


> To make my life easier, my wife happier, I think I will stick with the MTB rental. That way, I can bring along a couple of the kids with me and get muddy.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you talking about Mckinley Morgenfield?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Might make me give up my barcons.*

That looks pretty cool. I've been using a glasses-mounted mirror for years (attached to an old spoke bent up to hang onto the temple piece; got it from Rivendell), and I feel naked and exposed without it, but even I can't ignore the dork factor. The two bikes I use most shift with barcons, though, and I like them.... The mirror may be only 23 bucks, but when you throw in the Ultegra levers I'll need to give me a place to use it, you're talking real money.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Be a little imaginative!!*



Cory said:


> That looks pretty cool. I've been using a glasses-mounted mirror for years (attached to an old spoke bent up to hang onto the temple piece; got it from Rivendell), and I feel naked and exposed without it, but even I can't ignore the dork factor. The two bikes I use most shift with barcons, though, and I like them.... The mirror may be only 23 bucks, but when you throw in the Ultegra levers I'll need to give me a place to use it, you're talking real money.


Cheap solution could be to put a DT shifter on for the FD and mount the mirror. Or is that too fred for you? From me using both, by a large margin, my "take a look" helmet mounted mirror is a clearer image than the aspirevelo model. But if I were going from no mirror to the bar end model I might think that is a great idea. But I'm biased, I have used the helmet model with clear image for several seasons.


----------



## dscottj (Aug 8, 2005)

*~ I'm Just a Noob, yes I'm only a noob ~*

Thought this thing looked slick, so I picked one up. I've only owned a road bike for about two months now, so this may be a pretty noobish question:

The instructions say to unwrap 5" or so of tape from the bottom of the bar. However, when I removed the bar endcap, I could see no obvious way of unwrapping it in this direction. Further, the way it is wrapped makes me think it' CAN'T be unwrapped in that direction. It looks very much like the only way to unwrap a bar is to start at the top and work down (since wrapping it goes the other way). 

I know handlebar wrapping is a maintenance item, so evenually I'll end up doing it anyway. I just don't want to tackle a job if I don't have to.

So, will I in fact need to completely unwrap the bar to mount this thing?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yes I think so*



dscottj said:


> Thought this thing looked slick, so I picked one up. I've only owned a road bike for about two months now, so this may be a pretty noobish question:
> 
> The instructions say to unwrap 5" or so of tape from the bottom of the bar. However, when I removed the bar endcap, I could see no obvious way of unwrapping it in this direction. Further, the way it is wrapped makes me think it' CAN'T be unwrapped in that direction. It looks very much like the only way to unwrap a bar is to start at the top and work down (since wrapping it goes the other way).
> 
> ...


The whole bar will need to be unwrapped. it starts at the bar plug and goes to bar center. One thing you will probably find out is that the tape is now not long enough since you used extra length wrapping over top of the mirror tails. wrap judiciously and stretch some to make it work.


----------



## striker (Mar 10, 2003)

*another vote*

After reading Bryan's review, I ordered one of these mirrors.

It works good. I've had three rides with it now and have come to wonder how I pedaled all these miles without it. It remains clear and offers enough field of view to show both lanes of the road behind you. No noticable shake or road buzz on the mirror either. Cars running daylights are easily noticed and cars without take an extra squint. It lets me know if there is traffic behind me well ahead of any expected turns I may have in front of me. My wife was glad to see me installing it on my bike.

It doesn't make up for completely looking back and checking out your surroundings, but it adds to the level of safety. I don't think it looks geeky either. My only regret is not getting the import rights on this thing because the guy is going to sell thousands of them.

The ebay transaction was flawless and the guy kept me informed the entire time. 

Tim


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Product update, it broke...........*

And here's how. I was stopped on a ride and walking across the street to get to this grassy area and i bumped the bar end with my knee. The mirror fell out of the rubber casing onto the grass, no big deal i thought. I put it in my pocket and finished the ride. When i got home I decided to use some really sticky carpet tape to re-attach. When i tried to position the mirror, again it fell out and onto the cement floor and cracked a little. Again i re-attached and tried to position only this time the mirror broke in half. The reason it was falling out was that the bar plug was pushing against the back of the mirror creating a small bulge, the glue loosened and you know the rest. 

I contacted Aspirevelo, told him what happened. I was given the option of a new mirror or a new lense for the mirror. I opted for the new lense and mounted it with gorilla glue and made sure the bump was not in the casing from the bar plug.

Bottom line, it can break fairly easily, it can be fixed easily, CS from Aspirevelo was great. Keeper.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Lone Gunman said:


> And here's how. I was stopped on a ride and walking across the street to get to this grassy area and i bumped the bar end with my knee. The mirror fell out of the rubber casing onto the grass, no big deal i thought. I put it in my pocket and finished the ride. When i got home I decided to use some really sticky carpet tape to re-attach. When i tried to position the mirror, again it fell out and onto the cement floor and cracked a little. Again i re-attached and tried to position only this time the mirror broke in half. The reason it was falling out was that the bar plug was pushing against the back of the mirror creating a small bulge, the glue loosened and you know the rest.
> 
> I contacted Aspirevelo, told him what happened. I was given the option of a new mirror or a new lense for the mirror. I opted for the new lense and mounted it with gorilla glue and made sure the bump was not in the casing from the bar plug.
> 
> Bottom line, it can break fairly easily, it can be fixed easily, CS from Aspirevelo was great. Keeper.


Glad to hear you got it fixed. My dog knocked my bike over on the mirror side and luckily nothing happened. It's amazing how quickly I've become accustomed to it. I dont really give any thought to how often Im checking the mirror untill I ride a bike that doesn't have it, then I keep looking for the mirror that isn't there. I actually bought a second mirror from Aspirevelo and keep it stashed in the closet as a backup.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

*Still Going*

Wow, I was going through old threads and came across this one. I forgot I posted this. 

In case anyone is curious,* I'm still using the same mirror as in the original thread*. I bought a replacement mirror a couple of years ago in anticipation that they may not be available in the event my original broke, and the replacement mirror is still in it's package waiting it's turn. Over 3 years now and still going strong! And, they're still for sale on ebay. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had mine for about the same length of time. Awesome little product. Does replace using your ears or the full head turn, but sure does add another method to keep yourself as safe as possible.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I've use the same one from AspireVeloTech for a year and it works great.


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, I just bought one on ebay.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Mirror*

Thanks Bryan, Have tried various mirrors (bar end and helmet/glasses) but have given up on all. Just ordered your recommendation and looking forward to one that will work.


----------



## GregH (Jul 27, 2008)

Just ordered one off Ebay as well. $24.95 + 5.00 shipping.

Thanks for the heads up and testimony, Bryan


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

In keeping an old thread going (that has to do with safety) I'm running a Sprintech bar end mirror and it's fantastic. Dorky, sure but after being hit from behind earlier this year it's helped me get back out on the road and not always looking over my shoulder.
No, it isn't going to stop someone from running me down again or probably even save me but mentally it helps.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

PMC said:


> In keeping an old thread going (that has to do with safety) I'm running a Sprintech bar end mirror and it's fantastic. Dorky, sure but after being hit from behind earlier this year it's helped me get back out on the road and not always looking over my shoulder.
> No, it isn't going to stop someone from running me down again or probably even save me but mentally it helps.


Those actually look like a nice improvement on the Aspirevelotech mirror. Certainly less invasive/permanent to setup. How much range does the ball joint have for adjustability? And how well does it stay put once you get it in the right spot? Does it vibrate over rough road surfaces?


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> Those actually look like a nice improvement on the Aspirevelotech mirror. Certainly less invasive/permanent to setup. How much range does the ball joint have for adjustability? And how well does it stay put once you get it in the right spot? Does it vibrate over rough road surfaces?


It has a fairly wide range of adjustment and stays put pretty well on paved and unpaved surfaces. I've used mine with a Carradice Nelson Longflap rear bag or Burley trailer at times and you can adjust it enough to see what you need to see even with those big attachments. If you happen to knock it out of adjustment it's simple to get it back where you want it on the fly. For as easy as you can adjust it on the bar you'd think it'd move around but it doesn't.

One of my friends uses it on his commuter and only had good things to say so I gave it a shot and the results are fantastic.

On a installation side note - the bar plug is really tight and you don't want any bar tape overlapping the end. You may need a rubber mallet to get it installed.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

PMC said:


> In keeping an old thread going (that has to do with safety) I'm running a Sprintech bar end mirror and it's fantastic. Dorky, sure but after being hit from behind earlier this year it's helped me get back out on the road and not always looking over my shoulder.
> No, it isn't going to stop someone from running me down again or probably even save me but mentally it helps.


Might have to try the Sprintech mirror. I like how it plugs in instead of going under the bar wrap.


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm glad that I found this thread!

has anyone tried both the AspireVeloTech and Sprintech?

I'm about to re-tape my bars anyway, so I'm not really concerned with installation.

The Sprintech looks (from the photo) like the mirror is larger - does it get in the way at all, especially compared to the Aspire?

If you've tried both - which do you prefer?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Haven't tried both but have an Aspire Italian mirror now and if I decide to keep a mirror on my bikes will switch to the Sprintech. Here's why:
- Aspire mirror has minimal adjustments. Your bar tilt will dictate what you can see. Sprintech seems to have much larger adjustment range.
- Aspire mirror is slightly smaller compared to Sprintech, which gives you less field of view.

Put those two factors together and in my mind the Sprintech is an obvious choice. Add that it doesn't have to go under the bar wrap and is easily removed and I think it is the clear winner. 

Right now I have an Aspire and with my bars set-up the way they feel good, the mirror is useless.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got the Sprintech mirrors and some of my friends have the Italian models. The Sprintech are easier to install, but can get out of adjustment when you hit bumps. They also are a little more noticeable than the Italian mirrors. If you are going to rewrap your bars anyway, I would opt for the Italian mirrors since they will always stay adjusted once you wrap your bars.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice but looks a bit pointy. How many divots did you take out of your knees when out of the saddle?


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, here's an update. 

I ended up ordering both the sprintech and italian roadbike mirror.

I am going to give the sprintech to my dad and keep the italian roadbike mirror for myself.

the sprintech is larger, enough so that I feel that it would get in my way as I change hand positions. Also, as another poster mentioned, it looks like it would also come out of adjustment easily. the italian roadbike mirror looks like it will take more care and effort to set up, but once set will remain that way. while it is smaller than the sprintech, it definitely seems that it will give a wide enough field of view.



MisterMike said:


> Nice but looks a bit pointy. How many divots did you take out of your knees when out of the saddle?


I had the same concern based on the photos. In person it looks much more user friendly (and in addition, the edges are soft) - doesn't look like it will hurt any knees.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

9-speed said:


> They're taping from the top of the bar to the bar ends...


Yes, you are correct. If your bar tape was installed by starting the wrap at the bar ends, like most recommend, then you have to completely unwrap your tape and rewrap beginning at the top of the bar. I found this out the hard way after ordering the Italian mirror. That is why I prefer the Sprintech bar end style mirror. It also has a bigger viewing area than the Italian Mirror.
http://www.amazon.com/Sprintech-Lef...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1242159283&sr=8-35

My favorite mirror is the Bike-Eye.
http://bike-eye.com/

or the Zefal Spy Mirror.
http://www.amazon.com/Zefal-472001-...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1242159329&sr=8-49


----------



## Blangkang (May 5, 2009)

wow I will be putting my order in on friday!!! I wanted a mirror but didn't like the helmet mirrors. I think this will work great!


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Its funny, after riding my motorcycle and then jumping on my bicycle I'm a little lost with out the mirrors... cant say the the little mirror would be the same though..


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

The italian road mirror is pretty limited in adjustment angle. It pretty much dictates how your bars are set-up, not the other way around. I have one on my bike now, and after adjusting my bars to get them more comfortable, the mirror is useless, unless I am afraid the pavement will jump up and bite me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty cool but I'd be so so so worried about taking chunks out of my knees..


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

krisdrum,
Do you have it installed upside down maybe? I can't imagine how your bars must be angled to have the mirror showing you the ground. I worked fine for me, and I generally have my bars angled a bit up from level.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Loraura said:


> krisdrum,
> Do you have it installed upside down maybe? I can't imagine how your bars must be angled to have the mirror showing you the ground. I worked fine for me, and I generally have my bars angled a bit up from level.


Definitely not upside down. I am running WCS ergo bars at just about dead-level based on the upper side of the hook running into my shifters. The angle of the drop-end points the mirror down too far. Trying to adjust the mirror up, results in futility. In order to remedy the issue I would have to slide my shifters up the curve and adjust the bar down. That would result in poorly positioned shifters and less top side area fr my hands.

I've had the IRM on a few different bikes and bars and the same process needs to be followed, adjust the bars and mirror to provide viewing, then adjust the shifters to put them where needed. This time, I am not willing to make that compromise, as the bar/shifters are much more comfortable as currently set-up or could be tweaked even further with the shifter further down the curve and the bars angled up. That would result in rendering the mirror even less useful.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I've used this mirror and love it. I can see at all bar positions and in the aerobars, but not standing.

After using it, I found one (I don't remember where) that you just plug in instead of a regular bar end plug. The mirror is then adjustable (like a ball & socket joint).

I like the last one better as I don't have to untape my bars to install it. If you tape starting at the stem, you only have to untape partially. Also, the first one requires that the "bottom" of the drops be almost perfectly horizontal.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

tornado said:


> I've used this mirror and love it. I can see at all bar positions and in the aerobars, but not standing.
> 
> After using it, I found one (I don't remember where) that you just plug in instead of a regular bar end plug. The mirror is then adjustable (like a ball & socket joint).
> 
> I like the last one better as I don't have to untape my bars to install it. If you tape starting at the stem, you only have to untape partially. Also, the first one requires that the "bottom" of the drops be almost perfectly horizontal.


That's the SprintTech mirror you're referring to, the other mirror that has been discussed in this thread. I have one as well.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I have added the Sprintech recently to a Surly commuter bike. I've never had mirrors before a bike. Installation is definately nice, just plugs in, so removal if necessary is a snap. It stays put most of the time unless I knock it by leaning the bike on a wall. I can't see way back, but can tell when a car is coming up on me and can easily see what is behind me at a stop. I haven't used it in a group ride, but can see how it would be useful to see who was drafting you before making a turn or slowing. I like that it is adjustable to get the view just right.

I have both the left and right mirror, but the right isn't terribly useful since traffic is on your left.

brewster


----------

